# Moose Rib questions



## rca dog (Jan 3, 2017)

So I have half a moose worth of ribs, back and side.  I smoked up some pork back ribs last night, according to Smokin Al's method:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240916/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works

and I thought, why not, lets do the same treatment to a rack of 4 moose ribs, and see what happens.  The answer is : nothing good.  The pork ribs turned out awesome (thanks Al), but not so much for the moose.  They tasted ok, but were super tough.  So I am wondering if anyone has any good recipes for moose ribs in the smoker, keeping in mind that the max temp in my particular smoker is about 240.  I have no problem finishing in the oven, but that's about as high as I can get the smoker.  I'm pretty sure I could boil the snot out of them for hours, but I"m trying to avoid that if I can.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 3, 2017)

I know nothing about moose meat, but how bout treating them like beef ribs

EDIT:   nothing like beef if _​ thinking _​right.    Super lean?


----------



## mkriet (Jan 3, 2017)

I would be interested to know about this.  I've tried deer ribs and they were also tough.


----------



## rca dog (Jan 3, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I know nothing about moose meat, but how bout treating them like beef ribs
> 
> EDIT:   nothing like beef if _​ thinking _​right.    Super lean?


Yep super lean.  I will try a modified beef rib technique next.  Sooner or later I'll find something that works.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2017)

Moose, like venison, wild bore and elk is very lean. We have had good success using the 3-2-1 method with them. 

The braise portion really helps tenderize them.


----------



## rca dog (Jan 3, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Moose, like venison, wild bore and elk is very lean. We have had good success using the 3-2-1 method with them.
> 
> The braise portion really helps tenderize them.


I will keep that in mind when I try these again.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 3, 2017)

I have never killed, processed, or cooked moose but if it is as lean as as deer then I agree with the other posters that it probably doesn't have enough fat to treat like pork.

I would think that you the wrapping portion of the cook would do wonders.

I don't know how long you cook before wrapping but I would think it wise to keep an eye on dryness during the part where you cook and smoke before wrapping.

Also I would think you want to try and remove as much of the skin on the bone side of the ribs as you can.  That peritoneum skin will do you no good and will likely not melt away at your temps.  

Best of luck and please report back on your attempt! :)


----------

